# WF Gallaxy Flyer - plastic frame rail tips



## friendofthedevil (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm getting this mid-sixties middleweight ready for paint.  Are these plastic frame rail tips removable?  They don't seem to want to unscrew.  I'd like to save them if I can.  Ideas?


----------



## partsguy (Dec 31, 2011)

Ah...the chrome Huffy bullets. I feel quite embarrased, but I don't know how to remove these. They'll come off...I have seen them missing and repops are on eBay. But you see...I never had to remove mine.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't  know how to get them off either but, if you damage them I have a great idea...replace the caps with LEDs. I saw this on a rat rod bikes gallery.
Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jan 8, 2012)

*Couldn't be simpler.*

Turns out a little heat from a paint stripper heat gun applied a couple inches back from the plastic tips will allow them to slide right out.  

I can see where they were faux chrome at one time.  They just look like yellowed white plastic now.

I do think a smart guy (not me) could figure a way to light them.

Anyway it's ready for the sandblaster now.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 8, 2012)

*led lights*

here is that pic of the ratrod gallery showing the unique led location.


http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=18391&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=45


----------

